# Watermelon and herbivores?



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

I've herd that melons like honeydew and cantalope are good for herbivores (specifically plecos, but I think it would go to any herbivore fish???) But I want to know if Watermelon is safe for african cichlids and plecos???:fish9:


----------



## Dino (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes they are.

HOWEVER, they introduce a lot of sugars to the tank which will cause your bacteria to go into overdrive.

If you use any melon, I would suggest keeping it in the tank less than 8 hours and then doing at minimum a 30% water change the same day.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

also don't put a whole peace in there. remember when your mother tells you not to eat the rine and you have that little 1/2 inch of pulp right before the the white part. use that area.

remember it is a treat for the fish not a meal.


----------



## Plecomanrl (Jan 16, 2009)

I agree with the others and generally, you can use almost any fruit or veggie. Timing is very important and it may take several trials for your fish to eat it.


----------

